# Skytech problems



## homeskillet (Jan 1, 2011)

Ive had a Skytech 3301P for 3 years and love it.    I recently changed the batteries in the transmitter (for the first time....which is impressive to me) but now the transmitter wont communicate with the receiver.   I tried to have the receiver "learn" a new code but it isn't taking.   Has anyone else had this issue?   I read the Skytech manual and I am a bit confused.   While the receiver is in "remote" am i supposed to press and hold the "learn" button while at the same time I press and hold the "mode" button or do i press and release both at the same time.   Ive tried pressing and holding and pressing and releasing.......but neither seems to work.  Hopefully, someone out there in cyberland can give me some insight.   Thanks


----------



## imacman (Jan 1, 2011)

No, I think you're reading it wrong.  It is specific that you press & release the learn button:

"When matching security codes, be sure slide button on the receiver is in the REMOTE position; the code will NOT
â€œLEARNâ€ if the slide switch is in the ON or OFF position. 

*Program the remote receiver to LEARN a new security code by* Push and Release the LEARN button on the top of the remote receiver and then Press the MODE button on the transmitter. 

A change in the beeping pattern, at the receiver, indicates the transmitterâ€™s code has been programmed into the receiver. When an existing receiver is matched to a new transmitter, the new security code will overwrite the old one.
The microprocessor that controls the security code matching procedure is controlled by a timing function. If you are unsuccessful in
matching the security code on the first attempt, wait 1-2 minutes before trying again â€“ this delay allows the microprocessor to reset its
timer circuitry â€“ and try up to two or three more times."


----------



## homeskillet (Jan 2, 2011)

I did push and release the learn button while depressing the mode button.   There were no beeps unless the learn button was depressed.   Ill give it ago again.


----------



## imacman (Jan 2, 2011)

You have to press the "mode" button on the remote *AFTER* pressing and releasing the learn button.  It programs the same way a garage door opener does.


----------



## richkorn (Jan 2, 2011)

Whenever I've replaced the batteries in mine I have never had to do the relearn thing.


----------



## summit (Jan 2, 2011)

did you change the reciever batteries, too?


----------



## Peter Coward (Nov 8, 2012)

I have the same issue. I changed the batteries in both the receiver and transmitter of my Skytech 3301P and can't get it to work. I've tried the learn/mode reset with no success. Any hints would be greatly appreciated. My stove is a Harman P68 with the receiver hooked up in line with the Harman temp. probe.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 8, 2012)

Peter Coward said:


> I have the same issue. I changed the batteries in both the receiver and transmitter of my Skytech 3301P and can't get it to work. I've tried the learn/mode reset with no success. Any hints would be greatly appreciated. My stove is a Harman P68 with the receiver hooked up in line with the Harman temp. probe.


 
 The FIRST thing I'd do is remove the batteries & test them with a multimeter. I don't care how new they are. You have no idea how long they've been sitting on a shelf or what temperatures they've been exposed to. Check them for a MINIMUM of 1.5 vdc EACH. The four AAs in the receiver must total 6 vdc MINIMUM. The Skytech remotes are so sensitive, that they won't work with 5.98 vdc.


----------



## Peter Coward (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok.... I bought new batteries and tested the old ones and all are 1.54-1.59 volts. I've pressed the learn button on the receiver and gotten the tone on it and then pressed the transmitter and gotten the 4 short beeps. I have one wire going from the receiver to the Harman temp sensor and the other wire connected directly to the stove. The first temp sensor wire goes to the first receiver wire and the second goes directly to the stove. So everything is wired inline and should work. I went as far as to buy another new 3301P and have the same results. The stove does work as intended with just the temp sensor connected which leads me to believe that there is nothing wrong with it. Since I've changed the batteries I can't get either 3301P to work before this it worked great. Any other ideas to test would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Peter Coward (Nov 9, 2012)

Also. The situation right now is that with the thermostat connected to stove will not turn of or go into slow burn mode when heat is not called for. When the thermostat did work it would turn off/go slow and the status like would blink 3 or 4 times. Now the status light stays lit with the thermostat is connected whether heat is called for or not.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 9, 2012)

Verify that  receiver actually closes and opens the circuit using your multimeter.


----------



## Peter Coward (Nov 9, 2012)

I just verified the circuit is opening and closing properly via the Ohm meter. How about the adjustment screw on the receiver?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 9, 2012)

Peter Coward said:


> I just verified the circuit is opening and closing properly via the Ohm meter. How about the adjustment screw on the receiver?


 
No. That adjustment screw is for tuning the receiver to the transmitter. You've already verified that they are communicating via the audible beeps...There should be a toll free number to contact Skytech support folks in with your manual...


----------



## Peter Coward (Nov 9, 2012)

One last shot at this. When I used the Ohm meter directly connect to the receiver everything checks out OK. If I use the Ohm meter connected wiring once it has the temp sensor inline it does not check out. With the temp sensor inline I'm connecting the multimeter to one of the temps sensor wires and one of the wires that goes to the receiver (the way it would connect to the back of the stove). Do I have a bad temp sensor even if it works OK without the thermostat?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 9, 2012)

I have no idea what the ohm meter would read if you are going across the complete circuit, it would not be zero.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 9, 2012)

toll fre number to skytech tech support is *888-672-8929.* ive spoke to them several times, pretty good tech support, if hey dont have a tech available ask if you can leave a number for them to ring you back. thy usually call me pretty quick


----------



## Peter Coward (Nov 12, 2012)

One last thought before I call Skytech. If the P68 is in room temp mode and the temp is set to 60 and the actual room temp is 70 and the room sensor is not connected should the stove turn on? In my case it does.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 12, 2012)

An easy way to answer that question is to see if the Harman manual speaks to that situation,from the results of your testing above I'd give that Skytech a clean bill of health.

If the stove starts and goes into maintain fire mode it would be logical as that should be the same as having satisfied the room temperature probe which is the desired effect of having another temperature control device that opens the connection when things are at temperature.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Nov 12, 2012)

You have just learned the first lesson of Hearth systems remotes.

All remotes are made in China by the low bidder, every last one of them is junk.

Peace

Brad


----------



## Peter Coward (Nov 12, 2012)

Solved the problem! I visited Kirley Masonry in Mansfield MA and they pointed me in the direction of the control board. They loaned me one, made sure the dip switches were set correctly. I changed it out and it's all fixed. Great service from Kirley and thanks to all that helped with solutions.


----------



## Lineman30 (Nov 12, 2012)

what was wrong with the board exactly?


----------



## Peter Coward (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't exactly know. There was nothing visually wrong with the board it just would allow the Skytech to interrupt the fire if the set temp had been met.


----------

